# pregnant girly



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

well as far as i can see anyway!

she went into heat 8 weeks ago and drove us all mental but i kept her in. I went out ONE night and my OH let her out because he couldnt stand the yowling nemore 

Squeak has always been on the small side but she now looks as though she's swalowed a watermelon, sleeps on her side most of the day and eats as though we starve her! She's got so greedy she is now taking on our 4 stone malamute puppy for _her _food - and winning! :lol:

she goes over and eats out the dogs bowl and if Shorty comes near she growls and the dog runs away the big wuss

she's also super friendly when she normally doesnt like to be touched and i can see movements in her abdomen like kicking and rippling so there is something in there.

im worried in case she goes overdue tho, is this common with cats?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Don't worry, most cat births are straifghtforward. If you can work out the exact date, though, it would be useful, if only to stop you worrying.

Liz


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

good luck keep us posted.xxxx


----------



## Honeybunch (Apr 25, 2010)

Good luck if it was 8 weeks ago she went into heat then you have about a week to go how exciting! Hope all goes well keep us posted.My girl has just pinked up so I have about a 6 week wait!


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

a pic of her today and a video of the kittens kicking mum 

YouTube - kicking kittens


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

how cute ive just seen a ginger tom doing beauty she is my cat so i will be having little gingers by the looks of things


----------



## Honeybunch (Apr 25, 2010)

oh wow just seen yr vid of kittens kicking! how fantastic I've never seen that before. Can't wait to see my Honey's babies inside her although I've got a while to go yet! hope all is well


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2010)

I actually thought this posts were jokes, I cant believe you let your cats outside to be mated, why not spay them and then you wont have a 'annoying at calling' so your boyfriend lets her outside due to the noise! incredible. The amount of money I spend on health checks and looking after my cats, Im crazy I should just them roam about mating any old thing I must be stupid in my old age.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

babybelle said:


> I actually thought this posts were jokes, I cant believe you let your cats outside to be mated, why not spay them and then you wont have a 'annoying at calling' so your boyfriend lets her outside due to the noise! incredible. The amount of money I spend on health checks and looking after my cats, Im crazy I should just them roam about mating any old thing I must be stupid in my old age.


no the post isnt a joke, but ive heard simple minded people are easily amused.
The cat was and still remains, a house cat. I did not want her spayed under the age of one for personal reasons. After she started her heat cycle she was kept in as she always has been and due to her being a housecat i delayed the trip to the vets.
What kind of health tests are you talking about , my cat is fully vacc, microchpped wormed and deflead, vet said she's in perfect health , so whats your problem?


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

Aww how lovely, im sure she will be fine. our cat got very cuddly near the end of her pregnancy and shes usually a cow lol

good luck and keep us posted.:thumbup:

p.s ignore rude comments! i got some too when i posted about my cat being pregnant lol


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Yeh, don't let it get to you. Extremely looking forward to the birth and hope no problems occur

Can't wait for the piccies x


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

many thanks to those who have been supportive, i find it very hurtful when someone is basically alleging i dont look after my pets as i love them dearly.
No kitties yet but i'll keep you posted


----------



## The Twins (Oct 11, 2009)

Starlite said:


> many thanks to those who have been supportive, i find it very hurtful when someone is basically alleging i dont look after my pets as i love them dearly.
> No kitties yet but i'll keep you posted


Just out of interest, why do you wait til they're over 1yrs old?


----------



## Bellini (Mar 30, 2009)

I do sometimes wonder with this forum... it's seemingly ok to breed "pedigree" cats and charge the earth for them, but not ok to let "moggies" breed?

Give me a moggy anyday - I think some of the "pedigree" breeds look ugly! :lol:

Yes, I agree with the argument that it is a good idea to get your cat neutered (mine is) because of the large abandoned kitten population and the fact that some posters on here are letting their cats get PG too young etc but still for a majority of people posting - what's really wrong with your moggy getting pregnant if you can find homes for the kittens or will keep the kittens in yourself?

Having said that, I don't understand why people wait a year or more to get their cat neutered if they don't want them to get pregnant. Just get it done and over with.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

i like the cat to be fully grown before i put them under a large operation like spaying which is why i like to wait til they are at least a year.

i have 6 people whom i  know very well (one being my mum) who have asked if they could have a kitten and after the kittens leave she will be straight to the vets


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Bellini said:


> I do sometimes wonder with this forum... it's seemingly ok to breed "pedigree" cats and charge the earth for them, but not ok to let "moggies" breed?
> 
> Give me a moggy anyday - I think some of the "pedigree" breeds look ugly! :lol:


I think the vast majority of people on here have NO ISSUES with individuals breeding responsibly be that pedigree cats or moggies!! See the thread http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-breeding/98841-deliberatly-breeding-moggies.html So I really dont think there is the need to throw in an unnecessary insult. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder!!

The issue comes with the interpretation of responsibly. I personally think it is completely irresponsible to allow an entire cat of either sex wander the streets unchecked. By doing that, you open your cat up to more dangers and disease when hormone charged than they would normally encounter.

Breeding pedigree cats, done correctly and responsibly, is a costly affair. Although to the lay person, who does not know all the ins and outs, it must look like the breeder is raking it in. However, the vast majority of breeders at best break even, but more often than not make a loss. I have lost count of the times I have seen adverts for 8 week or younger, unvaccinated moggie kittens being sold for several hundred £

At the end of the day this is a public board, and I think it would be wrong to give any reader the general impression that its OK to just let out your cat to have sex so you can care for a few cute fluffy kittens for a couple of weeks on a whim. Producing new life is not a responsibility to be undertaken lightly, without the proper forethought and care. When proper thought is not given and things go pear shaped the only ones to suffer are the cat and her kittens.


----------



## Bellini (Mar 30, 2009)

my point was more to the fact that when breeders of pedigrees put their cats out to get pregnant on purpose it's all "oooh... exciting" "oooo wonderful" etc etc but not when it's people breeding moggies?

What if the pedigree breeder couldn't find suitable homes for all her kittens? Surely then they're in the same boat as a regular/one off breeder?

That's all I'm saying.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Bellini said:


> my point was more to the fact that when breeders of pedigrees put their cats out to get pregnant on purpose it's all "oooh... exciting" "oooo wonderful" etc etc but not when it's people breeding moggies?
> 
> What if the pedigree breeder couldn't find suitable homes for all her kittens? Surely then they're in the same boat as a regular/one off breeder?
> 
> That's all I'm saying.


Pedigree cat breeders do not just put their cats out to get pregnant. A carefully chosen and researched stud of the correct breed is sort with the appropriate pedigree/colour/coat pattern. Blood tests are taken to ensure the queen is not carrying FeLV/FIV. The queen is then taken to the stud, with all her supporting paperwork, and left there for a couple of days. The queen is then picked up, the stud owner provides the appropriate paperwork and a stud fee of several hundred £ is paid.

If a pedigree breeder can not find suitable homes for their kittens then they are duty bound to keep them until they can.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Bellini said:


> I do sometimes wonder with this forum... it's seemingly ok to breed "pedigree" cats and charge the earth for them, but not ok to let "moggies" breed?
> 
> Give me a moggy anyday - I think some of the "pedigree" breeds look ugly! :lol:


It's not nice to say that about pedigrees, they and some others may well think the same about you but cannot/do not say it!


----------



## Honeybunch (Apr 25, 2010)

This issue always seems to cause a stir. I own pedigree cats and moggies and my moggie is pregnant at the moment but this was planned wth a friends tom. I know that pedigree breeders spend an awful lot of time and money and breed to improve the breed and not to make any real money.If I had the time and money It would be my dream to breed British shorthairs (I have 2 both neutered). Moggies actually have fewer health problems than pedigrees in my experience and can be just as beautiful see my Honey! Also not everyone can afford a pedigree cat at around £400 and yes I know there are many cats in rescue centres but rescue centres can be very choosy and restrictive and make it hard for people to obtain a cat. I know an elderly gentleman that was vetted by a rescue centre and was told he was unsuitable. He has just lost his moggie at 15 yrs old and desperately wanted another cat.So sometimes it can actually be easier to get a moggie privately.I do see a lot of adverts on places like preloved advertising moggie cats for £150 which is completely wrong. If you are responsible and care for your cats then I dont see whats wrong with it. My cat will be spayed once she has had her litter this is her first.The kittens will be wormed deflead and vaccinated and I will only charge enough to cover costs not to make money. I have potential homes and if not I will care for them myself until I do find good homes. Dont worry about people being rude. I hope Squeak is doing well and Im looking forward to seeing the photos. take care.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Bellini said:


> my point was more to the fact that when breeders of pedigrees put their cats out to get pregnant on purpose it's all "oooh... exciting" "oooo wonderful" etc etc but not when it's people breeding moggies?
> 
> What if the pedigree breeder couldn't find suitable homes for all her kittens? Surely then they're in the same boat as a regular/one off breeder?
> 
> That's all I'm saying.


I had 12 homes for 2 kittens.


----------



## Honeybunch (Apr 25, 2010)

Bellini said:


> I do sometimes wonder with this forum... it's seemingly ok to breed "pedigree" cats and charge the earth for them, but not ok to let "moggies" breed?
> 
> Give me a moggy anyday - I think some of the "pedigree" breeds look ugly! :lol:
> 
> I do agree that moggies can be just as beautiful as pedigrees but having both moggies and pedigrees you can't say pedigrees are ugly lol! They have much plusher coats and you can tell the difference between my British shorthairs and my short haired moggy although I love them all the same as they each have their own personalities


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Honeybunch said:


> Bellini said:
> 
> 
> > I do sometimes wonder with this forum... it's seemingly ok to breed "pedigree" cats and charge the earth for them, but not ok to let "moggies" breed?
> ...


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

id like to point out im not charging anyone for a kitten even though they will be wormed, vacc and deflead. Like Honeybunch this is not a moneymaking venture, i will be more than happy just to see them go to loving homes


----------



## Honeybunch (Apr 25, 2010)

Starlite said:


> id like to point out im not charging anyone for a kitten even though they will be wormed, vacc and deflead. Like Honeybunch this is not a moneymaking venture, i will be more than happy just to see them go to loving homes


well said! however I would charge a small amount to cover your out of pocket costs as you may well just get people who may just want a free pet and then not look after it responsibly if you understand where Im coming from. many people set little value on things that are free and may treat the kittens accordingly.Hope you understand where Im coming from Im not being rude!!:lol:


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

babybelle said:


> I actually thought this posts were jokes, I cant believe you let your cats outside to be mated, why not spay them and then you wont have a 'annoying at calling' so your boyfriend lets her outside due to the noise! incredible. The amount of money I spend on health checks and looking after my cats, Im crazy I should just them roam about mating any old thing I must be stupid in my old age.


If you thought it was a 'joke' go and laugh somewere else 

I have a pregnant moggie right now, due to give birth any day now.. shame on me :thumbup: I have 11 homes lined up and I have no idea how many kittens she will have, i am charging £65 per kitten and the money will be donated to Cancer Research  As for your cats.. let them roam around mating any old thing.. its nothing to do with us - and niether is this laides cat to you :thumbup: Good day!


----------



## The Twins (Oct 11, 2009)

Starlite said:


> i like the cat to be fully grown before i put them under a large operation like spaying which is why i like to wait til they are at least a year.
> 
> i have 6 people whom i know very well (one being my mum) who have asked if they could have a kitten and after the kittens leave she will be straight to the vets


If u speak to a vet they will tell you that its the opposite. Its a quicker shorter procedure when they're younger, and the bigger they are, the more aneasthetic they need and therefore they're under for longer and the risks increase etc etc. They tend to recover quicker too the younger they are. Personally i think if anyone is planning on getting their's done the younger/sooner the better. It avoids things like this happening. You may well have homes for them all but there are so many in rescue centres that need homes too. Could all your friends or families not give them homes instead or is it always kittens that get picked over adult rescue kitties. Mine were kittens but from an unwanted litter and were on their way to rescue centres. I'd have more and adults too but cant afford it. Two is costly enough!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I didn't want to say anything as I know how reactions can be on here but this is exactly what happened to Cotton :crying: I'm so scared for her and my OH says she'll be fine ... but it's ok for HIM to say it, he's the one that let her out in the first place!! 

I am so disappointed in myself and worried for her but I will be keeping 3 kits, my mum will have 2 and I have other people lined up for how many more she has.

Not great pics because she kept moving but she is usually a very petite cat...


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I didn't want to say anything as I know how reactions can be on here but this is exactly what happened to Cotton :crying: I'm so scared for her and my OH says she'll be fine ... but it's ok for HIM to say it, he's the one that let her out in the first place!!
> 
> I am so disappointed in myself and worried for her but I will be keeping 3 kits, my mum will have 2 and I have other people lined up for how many more she has.
> 
> Not great pics because she kept moving but she is usually a very petite cat...


Awww ur okay.. its easy done  x


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

RachyBobs said:


> Awww ur okay.. its easy done  x


It's unfair on her though  If no-one I know wants a kitten (I won't be giving them outside friends and family) I'll keep however many kittens there are.

She's eating a hell of a lot now and she's on applaws dry and one pouch of feline fayre a day. I feed her whenever she's hungry so she's on 4 or 5 small meals a day. Does that sound ok?


----------



## Honeybunch (Apr 25, 2010)

sequeena said:


> It's unfair on her though  If no-one I know wants a kitten (I won't be giving them outside friends and family) I'll keep however many kittens there are.
> 
> She's eating a hell of a lot now and she's on applaws dry and one pouch of feline fayre a day. I feed her whenever she's hungry so she's on 4 or 5 small meals a day. Does that sound ok?


Don't be so hard on yourself you cleary love your cat. Shes beautiful do you know approx how many weeks she is? my cat has just pinked up her nipples so she is only about 3 weeks. The meals sounds fine but dont forget to feed kitten food as it contains more nutrients and calories which she needs right now. Hope all goes well and make sure you keep us updated ith photos!:thumbup:


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

sequeena said:


> It's unfair on her though  If no-one I know wants a kitten (I won't be giving them outside friends and family) I'll keep however many kittens there are.
> 
> She's eating a hell of a lot now and she's on applaws dry and one pouch of feline fayre a day. I feed her whenever she's hungry so she's on 4 or 5 small meals a day. Does that sound ok?


Didn't you spay her in the end then?

I remember you posting about her escaping and saying she was booked in to be spayed.


----------



## Honeybunch (Apr 25, 2010)

sorry it seems some of my computer keys keep sticking!:lol:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Honeybunch said:


> Don't be so hard on yourself you cleary love your cat. Shes beautiful do you know approx how many weeks she is? my cat has just pinked up her nipples so she is only about 3 weeks. The meals sounds fine but dont forget to feed kitten food as it contains more nutrients and calories which she needs right now. Hope all goes well and make sure you keep us updated ith photos!:thumbup:


Ah right thanks about that, I'll go out and get some kitten food for her tomorrow 



Cat_Crazy said:


> Didn't you spay her in the end then?
> 
> I remember you posting about her escaping and saying she was booked in to be spayed.


I took her to the vet who checked her over and weighed her but she said she didn't weigh enough. I thought her weight gain was from me upping her meals to get her spayed and it turned out she was pregnant


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Woops, as for how far along she is I can't be completely sure. I would say between 3-5 weeks.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Really, did you tell them that she could be pregnant?

It's a lot riskier to let her have a litter then spay her early.

I know vets that spay 8-10 week old kittens so it can be done, seems very strange that a vet would rather her go through the pregnancy which is a lot harder for her body then spaying.

I would be seriously questioning if i'm with the right vet!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Cat_Crazy said:


> Really, did you tell them that she could be pregnant?
> 
> It's a lot riskier to let her have a litter then spay her early.
> 
> ...


Yes I mentioned it too but she said it was risky for her to go under the anaesthetic so I made the decision to let her gain weight before I spayed her and clearly I made the wrong decision.

I've never had a problem with my vet before so I don't think they were trying to con me or anything, though I can't be sure as I've never had anything other than routine spay/neutering done with them


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Yes I mentioned it too but she said it was risky for her to go under the anaesthetic so I made the decision to let her gain weight before I spayed her and clearly I made the wrong decision.
> 
> I've never had a problem with my vet before so I don't think they were trying to con me or anything, though I can't be sure as I've never had anything other than routine spay/neutering done with them


Kittens recover quicker from spaying than adult cats so your vet is talking rubbish. Fair enough if she was a very young kitten as some vets won't do it but if she is old enough to reproduce she is old enough to be spayed in my opinion.

I would have insisted they do it or find another vet willing.

Hope all goes well with the birth anyway, she dosn't look too far along in the pictures but it's hard to tell as like you say she is a small cat.

Added -

Forgot to ask, are you still re-homing her?

I notice you said you were keeping some of the kittens but I remember that you were thinking about re-homing her?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Cat_Crazy said:


> Kittens recover quicker from spaying than adult cats so your vet is talking rubbish. Fair enough if she was a very young kitten as some vets won't do it but if she is old enough to reproduce she is old enough to be spayed in my opinion.
> 
> I would have insisted they do it or find another vet willing.
> 
> ...


No I'm not  I was only thinking of it at the time because I'm going through a rough patch and I wondered whether or not her being an only cat here with 3 other dogs was the best thing for her.

She'll be staying here along with how many kittens there are and I keep. It's not something I want but I'll do my best by her and the kittens.

I never realised vets spayed at such a young age. I think I do need to change my vet in that case.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

sequeena said:


> It's unfair on her though  If no-one I know wants a kitten (I won't be giving them outside friends and family) I'll keep however many kittens there are.
> 
> She's eating a hell of a lot now and she's on applaws dry and one pouch of feline fayre a day. I feed her whenever she's hungry so she's on 4 or 5 small meals a day. Does that sound ok?


As i said to you before. Its what cats do and i will be here to support and help as much as i can xx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> As i said to you before. Its what cats do and i will be here to support and help as much as i can xx


Thanks hun I appreciate it


----------



## lillylove (May 4, 2010)

I want my moggie spayed, she is only 11 weeks but the vet (who is very good, great reputation and I have used them for years) assures me that she needs to be a far bigger weight. 

My sister's cat was so tiny for so long she was over a year old by the time she weighed enough that a vet would spay her (not the same vets as mine) 

Is this a differing vet thing? I do not want to change vets. I otherwise really like them. Its a proper vet hospital and I live in a village so it is the nearest one by a long shot. 
I refuse to use one further away, as the journey time would be unfair on the cat and also I previously used them in the next town and they were full of student vets who know nothing, one of whom let my previous (fully pedigree) cat die to the tune of £1000 in inpatient care and IV fluids over a 3 week period of something completely unknown, whereas when I changed to this animal hospital I use now, they treated us completely differently and professionally. We chose to put the cat to sleep after their observation which was by far the kindest thing to do for him, and our hearts  

sorry thats a rant lol!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

sequeena said:


> Thanks hun I appreciate it


im so sorry to hear cotton go caught, your doing right shes your cat and im sure she will be fine. From what iv'e read half of her kittens should be white.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Thanks hun I appreciate it


sometimes it can feel like a bit of a witch hunt on here to me!
I actually didnt want to post a thread to begin with as i knew id get people who wouldnt like my situation.
This is the first litter of kittens ive ever had the responsibility of helping into the world which is the only reason i put a post up as i'd like to hope if i needed help for anything i could get some advice here 

All i can do is make the best of a bad situation and give these kittens the best start possible :thumbup:


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Honeybunch said:


> well said! however I would charge a small amount to cover your out of pocket costs as you may well just get people who may just want a free pet and then not look after it responsibly if you understand where Im coming from. many people set little value on things that are free and may treat the kittens accordingly.Hope you understand where Im coming from Im not being rude!!:lol:


you do have a point Honeybunch. Im going to say to OH and donate a small fee per kitten to charity like Rachybobs


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Starlite said:


> sometimes it can feel like a bit of a witch hunt on here to me!
> I actually didnt want to post a thread to begin with as i knew id get people who wouldnt like my situation.
> This is the first litter of kittens ive ever had the responsibility of helping into the world which is the only reason i put a post up as i'd like to hope if i needed help for anything i could get some advice here
> 
> All i can do is make the best of a bad situation and give these kittens the best start possible :thumbup:


I dont understand people going off it at people. ok if the cat/kittens where neglected then thats fine. the way i see it is people shouldnt be afraid to post. we should all respect eachother.


----------



## lillylove (May 4, 2010)

I can see both sides, having owned both pedigrees and moggies.

I got my current moggie kitten from an irresponsible stupid woman. I am sure SHE thought she was being loving and caring and I am sure she does indeed love her cats, but the conditions she had them in were unfortunately less than ideal and although I love my little moggie kitten and understood what I was taking on, I am really worried that she might have something wrong with her that could potentially cause her to be really ill or cost a fortune to me. Neither of which I really want. It would have been a lot fairer to everyone to take precautions and make sure the cats didn't have any diseases or anything, whereas when I got my pedigree ragdoll, I was under a lot more reassurance that he was a healthy cat. I think the peace of mind is more valuable than anything else. 
I think the fact that people do take the time to post here deserves some respect that they are looking for help and advice. If they were completely irresponsible and ignorant they would just carry on regardless what anyone thinks of them or their moggie breeding. Some things cannot be helped, I can imagine it is pretty easy to delay spaying with a tiny moggie female and them get out accidentally however hard you try to keep them in. I had a neutered tom who was meant to be resting indoors after cutting his paw, managed to get out of a top floor window - along the ledge and down a trelis!


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

In my opinion accidents happen and it's how you deal with them what matters. 

I am sure all will be fine and she will have some stunning babies.

There isn't many people who have never made a mistake so don't worry about being judged or witch-hunted.

I felt the same when by Birman queen escaped whilst I was on holiday and got caught by the local tom cat. I felt awful and still havn't had the courage to tell her breeder lol.

Sadly she went into premature labour and lost the whole litter.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I just feel so bad as she's only 11 months. When I rescued her I swore she'd never be like her mum (2 years old and pregnant with 4th litter) and that's exactly what she's turned out to be 

I have been out and got her some wet kitten food and she's loving it  I've got boxes all over the house but when it comes closer to 'the time' I will move her into my bedroom as I do not want her around the dogs at all and that way I can keep an eye on her at all times.

It's a sad mistake but hopefully she will have a small enough litter that I can either keep them all with me or most with me and the rest with my mum. My mum is an avid believer in spaying/neutering so there's no chance of any kits going to her having babies of their own.


----------



## juliedawn (Apr 5, 2010)

Bellini said:


> I do sometimes wonder with this forum... it's seemingly ok to breed "pedigree" cats and charge the earth for them, but not ok to let "moggies" breed?
> 
> Give me a moggy anyday - I think some of the "pedigree" breeds look ugly! :lol:
> 
> ...


Pedigree breeds looking ugly... I think that is a matter of opinion.

I have owned moggies and now own pedigrees..and although moggies can be lovely my pedigree cats are totally different in there ways and personalities, and not everyone breeds pedigree cats to make money!


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

im a cat lover - moggies and pedigrees ... a cat is a cat at the end of the day and i love all mine .. (1 moggy 3 pedigree) and if im being totally honest i probably love them for different reasons , and yes my moggy is spayed and my 3 queens are not , i have 2 queens that are currently pregnant and i have already spent far more on them than any kitten sales will bring in....
julie:thumbup:

forgot to add what i wanted to say ... good luck when the kittens come and enjoy them


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

purrlover said:


> im a cat lover - moggies and pedigrees ... a cat is a cat at the end of the day and i love all mine .. (1 moggy 3 pedigree) and if im being totally honest i probably love them for different reasons , and yes my moggy is spayed and my 3 queens are not , i have 2 queens that are currently pregnant and i have already spent far more on them than any kitten sales will bring in....
> julie:thumbup:
> 
> forgot to add what i wanted to say ... good luck when the kittens come and enjoy them


ooh, what breed are your peds??


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

Starlite said:


> ooh, what breed are your peds??


hi ya they are manx cats ... ill put link to my website have a look if you like 
julie Ameeka Manx, breeders of Manx cats in Derbyshire uk


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I think its more a case of not being responsible than money, I have a litter here and since I have been breeding this is the first litter that I will just about brake even on!! 

Health testing is vital we HCM, FIV, FELV, I also chlamydia, herpes & calici virus test aswell, Also with other breeds you have different health tests to that breed.

With moggies people just let them outside, how do you know who the dad is? how many dads? Do they have any defects or illness in them? Its to much of a lottery for me! Takes me months to find the right stud, then the fee on top of that (I pay £400-750), moggies are free! 

Then mums 9 week of care and good quality food, birthing items which normally come in at about £100, then 3 months of looking after the kittens and feeding them litter, worming, injections x 2, kitten packs, phone calls to owners, pedigrees, kitten packs, toys!!, reg kittens etc etc

I often see moggies ready to go at 6-8 weeks, so basically that peron has spoent, what £10 on food for them? Which is probably there only outlay! 

If cats are spayed at 5/6months then these accidents wouldnt happen, I have never ever had one of my queens escape when in call, even going mad running round the house! My boys were neutered at 5 months and never had any problems, one of my girls will be spayed next year after her last litter and live with me like a queen that she is! Well a little princess! 

Most breeders that I have read about do become 'horders' aswell keeping back kittens so more expense, but I couldnt see it any other way. 
And I own a moggie! And a cross! And pedigrees! Dont call them ugly!! :scared:


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

kelseye said:


> how cute ive just seen a ginger tom doing beauty she is my cat so i will be having little gingers by the looks of things


Why would you let a strange ginger cat mate with your girl? he could have felv or fiv and give her a nasty infection?

The cat rescues are full to busting with cats that are dumped on a regular basis so people can go out and get "a cute kitten" I think its really irresponsible actually!

Pedigree breeders chose their studs very carefully,they know exactly what they want out of the litters.They vaccinate and vet check their kittens.The random letting out of girls to mate with any old mog is extremely disturbing in my view!

Izzie


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> I think its more a case of not being responsible than money, I have a litter here and since I have been breeding this is the first litter that I will just about brake even on!!
> 
> Health testing is vital we HCM, FIV, FELV, I also chlamydia, herpes & calici virus test aswell, Also with other breeds you have different health tests to that breed.
> 
> ...


well I had a litter of Moggies and it cost me more then any £10. I didnt let them go untill 13 weeks either the litter was a total accident. Pedigrees can have defects in them too, not everyone is honest in this world. Just because some people breed moggies doesn't mean they don't do it right. My litter happened because the female was a silent caller she showed no signs at all their are genuine accidents that can happen. I get the impression from you that only pedigrees should be bred lets just say not all pedigrees are healthy.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2010)

Great vid


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> well I had a litter of Moggies and it cost me more then any £10. I didnt let them go untill 13 weeks either the litter was a total accident. Pedigrees can have defects in them too, not everyone is honest in this world. Just because some people breed moggies doesn't mean they don't do it right. My litter happened because the female was a silent caller she showed no signs at all their are genuine accidents that can happen. I get the impression from you that only pedigrees should be bred lets just say not all pedigrees are healthy.


I wasnt saying that you or whoelse dont all do it right, I was saying that the ones Ive seen, like who my moggie boy is from, constant litters yet they dont own any cats??

Your right they arent all healthy, never said they was, Pedigrees do have health issues Hence why we health test before breeding, well, breeders who care do. My siamese cross is very ill, always has been, my moggie *touch wood* has been fine and so have my pedgirees.

Also never said that moggies shouldnt breed, I own one Id more than happy have another, but maybe it should be done with more care, health testing etc instead of opening the back door. 
Then Im guessing that most people seeing the costs wouldnt go on to have kittens if they had to health test and keep them for 3 months vac them etc.

Accidents do happen, never said they didnt but thats why preventive measures are taken like spaying/neutering at 5-7months old before they can mate to become pregnant.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I am not irresponsible  My girl was not let out willingly to mate with every tom dick and harry.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> I wasnt saying that you or whoelse dont all do it right, I was saying that the ones Ive seen, like who my moggie boy is from, constant litters yet they dont own any cats??
> 
> Your right they arent all healthy, never said they was, Pedigrees do have health issues Hence why we health test before breeding, well, breeders who care do. My siamese cross is very ill, always has been, my moggie *touch wood* has been fine and so have my pedgirees.
> 
> ...


there was good reason why my litter was born i.e why the parents were not neutered young. I can understand what your saying but i guess then is the argument that people who let their spayed moggies and neutered ones out are putting them at risk, as far as I understand they cant get Felv,Fiv from mating, its from fighting, yeah a cat outside is more likley to contract it because many males will fight over her.


----------



## Honeybunch (Apr 25, 2010)

Starlite said:


> sometimes it can feel like a bit of a witch hunt on here to me!
> I actually didnt want to post a thread to begin with as i knew id get people who wouldnt like my situation.
> This is the first litter of kittens ive ever had the responsibility of helping into the world which is the only reason i put a post up as i'd like to hope if i needed help for anything i could get some advice here
> 
> All i can do is make the best of a bad situation and give these kittens the best start possible :thumbup:


I know just how you feel I was worried about starting a thread about my pregnant moggy but like you Im trying to get as much advice on things as I can. This is my first litter too and all I want to do is act responsibly and give my cat the best care which you clearly do too. So try not to worry Im hoping you may give me some advice as I still have 5 weeks to go! x


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2010)

Honeybunch said:


> I know just how you feel I was worried about starting a thread about my pregnant moggy but like you Im trying to get as much advice on things as I can. This is my first litter too and all I want to do is act responsibly and give my cat the best care which you clearly do too. So try not to worry Im hoping you may give me some advice as I still have 5 weeks to go! x


I know what you both mean, it can be like that on many forums, but best thing to do is rise above it, my moggy is pregnant but she is also very loved and so will the kittens be. x


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

WE HAVE KITTENS!! :thumbup:

About 7 oclock i heard hear yowling and where did she decide to have them? On the living room floor next to the dog!!

Ive moved her into our bedroom, we have 3 so far, one full tabby and 2 that look just like mum 

Keep you all posted xxx


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

now4 , wee black one with white underneath


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

YAY huge congrats

How are Mum and babies doing??


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2010)

Oooh yay, how are they and how is mum?


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

2 more, a blue/silver tabby and a regular tabby 

Mum is fine, she's washing them all like mad and the kittens are eating and squeaking away 

Dreading trying to sex them, their bits are teensy and all look similar


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Starlite said:


> 2 more, a blue/silver tabby and a regular tabby
> 
> Mum is fine, she's washing them all like mad and the kittens are eating and squeaking away
> 
> Dreading trying to sex them, their bits are teensy and all look similar


i love the sound of the blue silver tabby. :thumbup:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

congratulations, PICTURES PLEASE :thumbup:..:thumbup:...:thumbup:...


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

going to try and convince OH that the blue tabby needs to stay here permanently but i dont think he'll have it 
If not my mum is going to take him/her lol. Waiting for OH to get back so i can use his fone to take pics


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Congrats on the babies, both parents must carry the dilute gene for the blue, for the silver one parent has to be silver...!! 

Id be keeping a blue tabby I love them


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> Congrats on the babies, both parents must carry the dilute gene for the blue, for the silver one parent has to be silver...!!
> 
> Id be keeping a blue tabby I love them


I dont understand how one parent has to be silver..... in my litter their was a blue silver and dad was a brown tabby and mam was a blue tortie.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

i dont know anything about cat colours tbh :blush: but as soon as i get a pick you experts can to me what colour it is lol!

so we have
2 tabbys with different stripe patterns
2 tabby and white
1 black with white belly
1 kinda blue/grey/silver


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Starlite said:


> i dont know anything about cat colours tbh :blush: but as soon as i get a pick you experts can to me what colour it is lol!
> 
> so we have
> 2 tabbys with different stripe patterns
> ...


i'll not look as i will be awwing over the tabby and whites and the silver are you keeping any?


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> i'll not look as i will be awwing over the tabby and whites and the silver are you keeping any?


i really want to keep the blue one but OH is admant were not keeping any - i do have 8 weeks to work on him tho, so we'll see :devil:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Starlite said:


> i really want to keep the blue one but OH is admant were not keeping any - i do have 8 weeks to work on him tho, so we'll see :devil:


im sure you will keep it, just tell him no one wants it and when people come and visit hide the blue lol


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> I dont understand how one parent has to be silver..... in my litter their was a blue silver and dad was a brown tabby and mam was a blue tortie.


with bengals one parent has to be silver to produce it (not talking about blue silvers - I thought she said one blue one silver) As you cant carry silver, you are silver or you arent!

with blue both parents have to carry it to produce it!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> with bengals one parent has to be silver to produce it (not talking about blue silvers - I thought she said one blue one silver) As you cant carry silver, you are silver or you arent!
> 
> with blue both parents have to carry it to produce it!


thanks for clearing that up its interesting


----------



## Honeybunch (Apr 25, 2010)

Congratulations on the babies can't wait to see the photos. they sound lovely colours x:thumbup:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Just subscribing to the thread again to say congratulations, I'm glad mum and babies are doing well  x


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

lillylove said:


> I want my moggie spayed, she is only 11-WO but the vet (who is very good, great reputation and I have used them for years) assures me that she needs to be a far bigger weight.
> 
> My sister's cat was so tiny for so long she was over a year old by the time she weighed enough that a vet would spay her (not the same vets as mine)


the safety-rule over here (USA) is any healthy kitten 2# or over is safe to desex - 
Isofluorane is the standard-anaesthetic, a very safe gas, and generally a morphine induction (injected by catheter).

Ms + Fs are desexed under the same rule: no apparent illness on a complete exam, eyes clear, no respiratory or other worries, 
temp/pulse/respiration normal, Over 2# weight.

the big-worry for small-animals is not blood-loss but CHILLING - 
vets here who do much small-animal or juvie-desex for shelters/rescues have heat-circulating blankets for the animal, 
used on the operating-table during surgery + also in post-op till they are on their feet, eating + acting normal.

cheers,  
--- terry


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

the kittens


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

and more


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh hun.. really... they are gorgeous


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

they are beautiful.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2010)

DKDREAM said:


> there was good reason why my litter was born i.e why the parents were not neutered young. I can understand what your saying but i guess then is the argument that people who let their spayed moggies and neutered ones out are putting them at risk, as far as I *understand they cant get Felv,Fiv from mating, its from fighting,* yeah a cat outside is more likley to contract it because many males will fight over her.


Just a bit of information FIV is like human Aids, it is passed on through fighting AND cats having sex.

The kittens look cute, I hope you keep one.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

babybelle said:


> Just a bit of information FIV is like human Aids, it is passed on through fighting AND cats having sex.
> 
> The kittens look cute, I hope you keep one.


I always thought they only got it through saliva and fighting. I dont think theirs many cases when its been passed on Via sex. I am almost certain i read that in a book.

Biting during mating is thought to spread the virus more than true sexual transmission


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2010)

it isnt the most common way most cats get it but a certain number do, and to me that isnt worth the risk.

Feline Immunodeficiency Virus â€" FIV in Cats: Basic Facts About the Feline AIDS Virus and Infection with FIV

FIV Feline AIDS Virus


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

babybelle said:


> it isnt the most common way most cats get it but a certain number do, and to me that isnt worth the risk.
> 
> Feline Immunodeficiency Virus â FIV in Cats: Basic Facts About the Feline AIDS Virus and Infection with FIV
> 
> FIV Feline AIDS Virus


I know but theirs not many that do fighting seems to be the main cause


----------



## Honeybunch (Apr 25, 2010)

aww just seen the kittens they are soo cute well done x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww them pics,:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: they are gorgeous.xxxx


----------

